# Private reserve safeguards newly discovered frogs in Ecuadorian cloud forest



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Private reserve safeguards newly discovered frogs in Ecuadorian cloud forest


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty cool, there is a lot of private land from what i remember on my trip where frogs are found only on that property as habitat reduction is a major factor


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm thinking this could make a cool trip. You down, Julio?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sure, i remember where the San lorenzos are


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio, I'm going to the conf in Costa Rica in August, and thinking about flying to Ecuador directly after...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i THOUGHT THE CONFERENCE WAS SCHEDULED FOR OCT? not sure i can go if its in August way too much work over the summer


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, August 2013. Sustainable Anuran Conservation of the Americas Symposium


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

AH that sucks!!! seems like everything good happens when i cna't take off from work


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ray,
Just don't go with the tour group run by the woman interviewed, Jane Lyons. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

If i was really good about getting good deals about how much would it cost to travel to ecuador? for a week i suppose


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Great article...The _Pristimantis appendiculatus_ is particularly interesting.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I tell you what, if I would win the lottery I would definitely donate a nice chunk to purchasing land down there for preservation. Or mayber give a lot to UE to help them buy land. I'm just a giver.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Habitat destruction sure but it is still amazing just how large the habitat still is.

I've taken many trips to the cloud forests there and the Ecuadorian part of the amazon basin is huge as well. If you guys are going I would recommend Bellavista Cloud forest, a few great lodges to stay at there and usually friendly groups of travelers passing through. If you want to head to the amazon basin there are a ton of lodges to stay at there as well. My favorite is the Rio Napo area. But basically any lodge will be an amazing experience. And dont forget Ecuador is the passageway to the Galapagos, you can get there for a couple hundred $ usually. If you get to quito there is a classic outdoor market called otavalo that is neat to see. You do need to be aware of your surroundings and be extra cautious after dark in the cities, I have been robbed on more then 1 occasion. Also be aware of your altitude and don't over exert yourself at higher altitudes. Quito is at 10,000 feet and cloud forest maybe 6000 foot range, I don't remember exactly. There are some mountains to climb there if you get the urge as well, cotapaxi was interesting.... My suggestion would be to stay as long as possible and see as much as possible. A week is better then nothing but months are not enough...

As far as $ needed for your trip it can be cheap or pricey like just about everything. $1,000 dollar range for flight. Lodges can go from $200 for all inclusive 3 or 4 day stay to many thousands. I would recommend 4 days in cloud forest and 4 in amazon basin as a minimum. Each of those 4 day trips can be had for under $300. 









ArturoCook said:


> i remember on my trip where frogs are found only on that property as habitat reduction is a major factor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

